# Win for Fin



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If the Spurs' stellar play continues, no one will enjoy the title more than Michael Finley, who would get his first. 
*The interesting thing is, after Game 5 against Denver here at home, we went out to dinner with several players and their wives — and, yes, Eva was there — and Tony told me the guys in the locker room wanted to win a championship more for Finley than for themselves. *

There's something to be said for having great teammates and having people you respect next to you. 

That tells you what type of person Finley is. 

It also should tell you what type of people the other Spurs players are.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ninjatune said:


> Yawn.


Atleast someone's making threads in this forum:biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm sure anybody in Dallas doesn't want to hear about Finley getting a championship


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not particularly at this point........ No.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The guy deserves it. He's been awesome in the playoffs barring the first two games of the Finals. He has missed quite a few open shots. Not that the Spurs have needed them to fall anyway.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah!!! one more win! .... kinda sad how spurs are that close to winning it all and there's not even one game thread... what happen to everyone? there were some who regulary post here...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I blame eazealen.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

please, we all know where the blame goes, and thats on koko. thats right koko, im throwing you under the bus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Congrats to Finley. He was my very favorite player in the league when I started getting heavily into basketball (aside from the Michael Jordan/Larry Bird/Magic Johnson fascination that every kid has). I think he's one of the classiest guys in the league, and he definitely deserves a ring.

I don't know why Mavs fans would be resentful or boo him. He was nothing but great for the Mavs and *they *decided to cut *him*. So I'm not sure what they expected him to do.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> please, we all know where the blame goes, and thats on koko. thats right koko, im throwing you under the bus.


No no, MDIZZ i right. **** that eazealen. Who does he think he is taking my name and just adding another letter in there!?!? **** him!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

^ i don't get what you're trying to say. hahah... anyway, we're all to blame. we just got all too busy, i think. well that's my excuse  ...anyway, go spurs! one more win!


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

edit.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> No no, MDIZZ i right. **** that eazealen. Who does he think he is taking my name and just adding another letter in there!?!? **** him!


Yeah, thats the spirit **** that ***** eazealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> ^ i don't get what you're trying to say. hahah... anyway, we're all to blame. we just got all too busy, i think. well that's my excuse  ...anyway, go spurs! one more win!


Re-read it. It'll come to you in time.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

:yay: finley has a ring!!! :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You have no idea how happy you made this Mavericks fan feel.

I'm so damn happy for Fin.


----------

